
Show HN: An awesome C library for Windows - naikapa
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;apakian&#x2F;AshodsLib&#x2F;blob&#x2F;master&#x2F;summary.txt<p>Hi there,<p>It looks like there are not that many available options for a do-it-all 
C library, that is easily configured, used and compiled.<p>I&#x27;m releasing my personal toolkit, which I use to develop windows based programs
in pure C without any dependency on DLL&#x27;s or external libraries.<p>There is only 2 files, aa.c and aa.h , simply use this to have full access to
everything from data structures. a massive list of networking functions, 
database connectivity ( direct - without drivers required ) , a full 32 bit
surface engine, video capture, audio input&#x2F;output, etc etc.<p>Have a look at the summary file for a basic idea of what it comes with.<p>I&#x27;m just starting to put together examples and documentation, so I&#x27;d
like to get a feel , for how well this might be received.<p>Would love feedback<p>ash
======
brudgers
It looks interesting, but I'm not sure I understand exactly what the library
does. I am curious as to how it improves or differs from other tools and
libraries and what benefits it provides.

